# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Anyone Who Purchased Korean Aimbot

## FusionStream

If you purchased the Korean Aimbot From the guy yesterday, If you got banned for using it please post here. 

I Personally used it all day yesterday and haven't received a ban . Anyone else?

----------


## delongo

Bought it aswell, no bans yet

----------


## Lolzilla

leaked, nty

----------


## FusionStream

> I didn't get banned but I won't be using it again. 
> 
> Is it true that blizzard ban you by hardware ID? Or am I relatively "safe" to cheat on a separate account but same PC?


Probably with HWID

----------


## Nerdrenx

> I didn't get banned but I won't be using it again. 
> 
> Is it true that blizzard ban you by hardware ID? Or am I relatively "safe" to cheat on a separate account but same PC?


They hwid ban people who reverse the game (ie coders, real ones). cheat users are just banned on the BNET acc.

----------


## lynx123

I purchased it and i've not recieved any ban. I hope it's safe to use, though.

kindve annoying... is anyone NOT here to scam ffs?

----------


## shinobi1965

Played about 20 ranked games so far, no ban. I am pretty sure that people only get banned by ramping up the settings to a retarded level and getting reported for it. I played against a couple of ppl that were literally so obvious they were using this cheat rofl. Their screen would constantly snap to people as they were moving. 

Don't be a ****ing retard and for now you might be safe.

----------


## bob99911

Would anyone mind helping me out figuring out why it won't work? I copied the code into AHK, compiled it and the GUI opens up, my settings are what is recommended (1280*720, windows borderless) and pressing F1 seems to do nothing for me. There is although a beep when I press Alt so I can assume it is working in a sense but yeah, there is no "aimlock" when I shoot an enemy to pop the healthbar then fire again.

----------


## machajr

> Would anyone mind helping me out figuring out why it won't work? I copied the code into AHK, compiled it and the GUI opens up, my settings are what is recommended (1280*720, windows borderless) and pressing F1 seems to do nothing for me. There is although a beep when I press Alt so I can assume it is working in a sense but yeah, there is no "aimlock" when I shoot an enemy to pop the healthbar then fire again.


do u have the files ?

----------


## bob99911

> do u have the files ?


I do, but I thought that was the same thing already compiled.

----------


## machajr

i sent u private msg i couldnt download the files i was too late  :Big Grin:  so u or anyone can u guys help me about that

----------


## Spidy

wouldnt use it anymore blizzard does small updates this week

----------


## Leaked

> wouldnt use it anymore blizzard does small updates this week


Have any proof?

----------


## delongo

Had to update today, when i logged on, but haven't used the aimbot since sunday.

----------


## dowjones21

Blizzard does delayed bans. That little tiny update we got on PC today probably updated the Anti-cheat. There were no patch notes released on this update because it's an Anti-Cheat update. It's a secret little update that updated their Warden Client. The infamous Kiyumi leak was sent to blizzard. It was pure* source code* so they could program it to detect it quickly, they didn't need to crack anything

----------


## Spidy

> Have any proof?


see it did a small update i dosent say what it is for though

----------


## Keldonv7

There are patch notes already

----------


## spoofjack

> Blizzard does delayed bans. That little tiny update we got on PC today probably updated the Anti-cheat. There were no patch notes released on this update because it's an Anti-Cheat update. It's a secret little update that updated their Warden Client. The infamous Kiyumi leak was sent to blizzard. It was pure* source code* so they could program it to detect it quickly, they didn't need to crack anything


If you search blizzards battlenet forums in Korea this source code was wide open for the public to grab long before the leak here. Someone gave it to blizzard back in July

----------


## Leaked

> Blizzard does delayed bans. That little tiny update we got on PC today probably updated the Anti-cheat. There were no patch notes released on this update because it's an Anti-Cheat update. It's a secret little update that updated their Warden Client. The infamous Kiyumi leak was sent to blizzard. It was pure* source code* so they could program it to detect it quickly, they didn't need to crack anything


Firstly, there was patch notes to the latest small patch.

Second, you speak so definitive on something you have literally no control over in regards to how and what Blizzard is up to, it's kinda funny the way you word it like some UFO conspiracy theorist lol :P

Third, just because they have the *source code* doesn't actually mean anything because it's being written in AHK which is literally flying under the radar of ALL Blizzard products for years now. It's been a language that's been utilized since WoW has hit the scene and even Diablo 3. They can't detect it because it doesn't actually inject itself inside the game and is scanning your own screen for specific pixel, hence "pixel bot".

But yes you're right, Blizzard does do delayed ban waves and this pixel bot has been around since the closed beta - numerous top players in the OW scene are still rocking it because it's purely client-side and undetectable since AHK is non-intrusive.

Cheers.

----------


## Nerdrenx

Thinking ahk is not detectable is making a huge mistake.

----------


## shinobi1965

It may be detectable, pretty much everything is. But I have not been banned and I have used this shit for a LOT of games (competitive). I am pretty certain that most people get banned for blatantly cheating and getting reported. I literally see people in kill cam being obvious as **** about it almost every game I play. PROTIP: If your ****ing screen is snapping constantly on to a target PEOPLE WILL KNOW YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT LOL. 

Basically shit players turn the settings up to compensate for their complete lack of talent. If you want to get away with cheating you need to already be pretty good at the game to start with, otherwise you will get your dumb ass banned for sure. There has been CSGO pros cheating at major lan events ever since the game was released, most of them still not caught out. 

Oh and by the way, denying it in chat will not make your chances of being banned any less.

----------


## bart1212

> Third, just because they have the *source code* doesn't actually mean anything because it's being written in AHK which is literally flying under the radar of ALL Blizzard products for years now. It's been a language that's been utilized since WoW has hit the scene and even Diablo 3. They can't detect it because it doesn't actually inject itself inside the game and is scanning your own screen for specific pixel, hence "pixel bot".


You do realize one of the first ban waves in Diablo 3 was for AHK...

----------


## EatMyCold

They were detecting those D3 bans because people were running them for days, weeks on end. I ran mine for 2 days at a time in a pattern like, 3 days, break for a day, 1 day, 3 days, break, 2 days etc and I never got banned for it. They were banning the people who were running them literally all the time. This isn't the case with Overwatch unless you're running a bot for a week straight to get exp or something.

----------


## CheshireBlack

> They were detecting those D3 bans because people were running them for days, weeks on end. I ran mine for 2 days at a time in a pattern like, 3 days, break for a day, 1 day, 3 days, break, 2 days etc and I never got banned for it. They were banning the people who were running them literally all the time. This isn't the case with Overwatch unless you're running a bot for a week straight to get exp or something.



Is RoS-Bot considered AHK? I ran that shit for weeks for 12h+ days while I was at work and never received a ban.

----------


## Leaked

> Thinking ahk is not detectable is making a huge mistake.


I should of clarified and used a different word to explain what I meant.

For sure AHK can be detected, but there has yet to be bans for AHK, much like how people in this thread had brought up how the bans for let's say Diablo 3 were for either people getting reported or just running bots for days on end with 0 breaks, basically blatant stuff.

I meant that the AHK world hasn't actually be proven to flag you for anything unless someone in the community flags that person themselves so they go under investigation, that's all.

Basically, it's still non-intrusive and kinda crazy how it's been around for so long in many games.

----------


## djyeo

Hi can someone tell me which aimbot has not been banned yet? First timer would like to try out aimbot. Thanks.

----------


## dickycpyxd

Where can I buy it

----------


## EatMyCold

Thanks for the + on my previous post.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Ros-Bot is not AHK. It is, however, also generally safe unless you run it all the time. I also have experience running that bot for long periods and was never banned.


RoS-Bot reads from D3 application memory data such as character info or map/location data (any & all information that's needed, really,) which by itself is no more than you would be doing by playing the game normally. It's initiated via an additional exe file (RoS-Bot) probably built in C++ and using a library of its own to read from memory. I assume they have automatic updating of the necessary memory offset locations in the D3 exe that change with each patch. Ros-Bot then uses a variety of public libraries (.dll files) such as the built in Windows API. The Windows API is already injected into the D3 process anyway (and thus wouldn't be suspicious) because it's a software interface between the OS and hardware (keyboard/mouse) which allows the user to move the mouse, or press a key... everyone uses it when they play the game normally. You can also write your own application (RoS-Bot) to control the Windows API after reading required game data from memory, and both of these events happen when you play the game anyway.


Put simply, It reads from memory and then moves your character by using the winapi library to control your character by taking control of the interface that controls the mouse/keyboard. 


...AHK files just click colored pixels on your screen or at best, OCR ...if you write it into your bot. The upside to AHK? It's a LOT easier and less time consuming to write an AHK bot.


@dickycpyxd pretty sure you can google the name of the bot we've been talking about and it's the first result...

----------

